# Tips on smoking a pork roast?



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

It's a 2 lb. C.C. boneless pork roast. I will be using a cheap Brinkman smoker.
Any tips on how long, how many wood chunks, when to foil?
Thanks.


----------



## cleglue (Jul 1, 2007)

I smoked a 4 pound brisket once and it took as long as a 10 to 12 pound brisket.  Smoke until the temperature of the pork roast gets to 170 then foil and take it to 195.  After that wrap in more foil and a towel and place it in a dry cooler for a least an hour to rest before pulling.  I don't know how long it will take but someone will probably be along to answer that question.

Good Luck and keep us posted.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

erik13 said:
			
		

> It's a 2 lb. C.C. boneless pork roast. I will be using a cheap Brinkman smoker.
> Any tips on how long, how many wood chunks, when to foil?
> Thanks.



Are you talking about a pork loin roast?  Or is this a boneless boston butt?  Can you take a picture of it and post it here?  That may help.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 2, 2007)

If it is a pork loin. I would rub it possibly inject it and cook it until it reaches 150-160. Let it rest for about a half hour and then slice it. I am guessing you should use the same amout of wood chunks as you would normaly use for a cook. I think the last time I did  a pork loin it took 2-3 hours before it reached the 150-160 range. 

Chris


----------



## cleglue (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't smoke the loin like I mentioned above...that is for butts or picnics!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Are you talking about a pork loin roast?  Or is this a boneless boston butt?  Can you take a picture of it and post it here?  That may help.


It is a pork loin roast. I couldnt find a Boston butt.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

chris1237 said:
			
		

> If it is a pork loin. I would rub it possibly inject it and cook it until it reaches 150-160. Let it rest for about a half hour and then slice it. I am guessing you should use the same amout of wood chunks as you would normaly use for a cook. I think the last time I did  a pork loin it took 2-3 hours before it reached the 150-160 range.
> 
> Chris


So I have to slice it? I wanted to cook it long enough to pull it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 2, 2007)

Eric, I dont think your going to "pull" the loin roast.  There isnt enough fat to break the meat down to the pulling stage.  Its just not the right cut for that.  Now, with that being said, check out this post I did on Pork Loin Roasts.  It came out great.

http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... light=loin


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Eric, I dont think your going to "pull" the loin roast.  There isnt enough fat to break the meat down to the pulling stage.  Its just not the right cut for that.  Now, with that being said, check out this post I did on Pork Loin Roasts.  It came out great.
> 
> http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?t= ... light=loin


Thank you. That looks great!


----------

